# SE Sectional Scores



## Mark A. Jones (Dec 11, 2006)

Here you are. Congratulations to all the shooters.


2010 SOUTHEAST SECTIONAL INDOOR - FINAL RESULTS 

DAY 1 DAY 2 TOTAL 
PLACE	STYLE	NAME SCORE	X	Ä	SCORE	X	Ä	SCORE	X	Ä

AFBB	Sarah Kinder	KY	243	9	6	249	7	7	492	16	13

AFBHFS	Amy Ashe	NC	297	30	14	298	38	21	595	68	35
AFBHFS	Lisa Pauley	KY	291	28	11	296	32	9	587	60	20
AFBHFS	Shannon Sutton	NC	289	25	11	294	33	16	583	58	27
AFBHFS	Vicky Hutchens	NC	277	11	9	278	19	10	555	30	19

AFBHFSL	Kitty Stewart	SC	267	9	1	266	14	0	533	23	1
AFBHFSL	Sandy Pettitt	FL	225	4	1	235	5	3	460	9	4

AFFS	Samantha Pruitte	GA	300	49	29	300	52	30	600	101	59
AFFS	Cheryl Keith	KY	300	50	31	300	49	20	600	99	51
AFFS	Tracey Morphew	KY	300	46	28	300	48	30	600	94	58
AFFS	Cindy Steele	KY	299	51	30	300	57	26	599	108	56
AFFS	Emily Veyna	KY	300	53	28	299	47	26	599	100	54
AFFS	Shelly Meredith	KY	296	34	16	291	25	6	587	59	22
AFFS	Janice Smith	NC	289	34	22	296	38	15	585	72	37

AFFSLR/L	Brandi Deloach	GA	285	27	12	285	22	8	570	49	20

AMBB	Glen Baxter	KY	267	16	4	266	11	4	533	27	8

AMBHFS	Jim Gregory	NC	300	55	34	300	51	25	600	106	59
AMBHFS	Scott Reed	KY	300	50	29	300	52	28	600	102	57
AMBHFS	Kevin Lindsey	KY	300	44	19	300	47	28	600	91	47
AMBHFS	Larry Painter	NC	299	47	23	299	46	15	598	93	38
AMBHFS	Joshua Mcguire	SC	297	37	21	300	36	18	597	73	39
AMBHFS	Marty Thomas	SC	297	45	21	299	48	22	596	93	43
AMBHFS	Chris Childers	NC	299	41	17	297	37	18	596	78	35
AMBHFS	Earl Watts	GA	300	40	24	294	42	19	594	82	43
AMBHFS	Rodney Sutton	NC	295	42	19	299	37	11	594	79	30
AMBHFS	Jon Cannon	GA	297	45	19	294	38	19	591	83	38
AMBHFS	Ricky Diederich	GA	295	37	19	292	36	17	587	73	36
AMBHFS	Larry Phillips	NC	287	26	13	296	19	12	583	45	25
AMBHFS	Lee Stinnett	NC	286	19	8	286	29	19	572	48	27
AMBHFS	Kelly Lawrence	TN	284	24	5	287	22	8	571	46	13
AMBHFS	Barry Nall	KY	281	27	8	280	20	9	561	47	17
AMBHFS	Brian Stamey	NC	279	19	12	280	23	4	559	42	16
AMBHFS	Tom Sweet	NC	248	13	6	285	21	8	533	34	14
AMBHFS	Tyler Lauber	NC	273	13	5	INC 273	13	5
AMBHFS	Trevor Lauber	NC	264	10	6	INC 264	10	6

AMBHFSL	Tony Foster	KY	298	44	16	300	42	28	598	86	44
AMBHFSL	Terry Hayes	FL	268	7	3	264	14	4	532	21	7

AMFS	David Keith	KY	300	60	40	300	60	42	600	120	82
AMFS	Daniel Whitener	GA	300	58	34	300	58	39	600	116	73
AMFS	Stacey Boyd	TN	300	59	38	300	57	35	600	116	73
AMFS	Ronnie Duren	KY	300	58	33	300	58	37	600	116	70
AMFS	Joseph Newton	KY	300	57	40	300	57	39	600	114	79
AMFS	Terry Patterson	FL	300	52	31	300	57	34	600	109	65
AMFS	Joe Brooks	KY	300	55	30	300	54	28	600	109	58
AMFS	Todd Holman	GA	300	54	30	300	49	34	600	103	64
AMFS	Steven Clanton	GA	300	52	25	300	51	30	600	103	55
AMFS	Kenny Morphew	KY	300	52	29	300	49	25	600	101	54
AMFS	Keith Curington	FL	300	45	21	300	54	34	600	99	55
AMFS	Travis Carothers	KY	300	38	17	300	42	20	600	80	37
AMFS	Garrett Abernethy	SC	300	59	47	299	57	44	599	116	91
AMFS	William Kelly Jr	FL	299	56	30	300	57	36	599	113	66
AMFS	Anthony Atteberry	KY	299	50	29	300	53	31	599	103	60
AMFS	Sean Nelson	KY	299	45	26	300	47	22	599	92	48
AMFS	Patrick Reinhardt	GA	299	49	19	300	40	22	599	89	41
AMFS	Keith Farmer	KY	299	37	19	300	49	22	599	86	41
AMFS	Charles Cumber	GA	300	46	23	298	48	23	598	94	46
AMFS	Brian Gentry	NC	299	43	19	299	34	14	598	77	33
AMFS	Arvin Jones Jr	KY	299	35	16	298	33	17	597	68	33
AMFS	David Dunning	KY	299	46	21	297	48	30	596	94	51
AMFS	Jeff Meredith	KY	299	47	27	297	46	24	596	93	51
AMFS	Chris Wilson	NC	297	38	20	298	45	23	595	83	43
AMFS	Steve Smith	NC	299	36	14	295	34	14	594	70	28
AMFS	Pat Werner	KY	295	39	18	298	39	16	593	78	34
AMFS	Locksley Hutchens	NC	300	53	24	292	43	24	592	96	48
AMFS	Jarrod Reagan	NC	292	36	13	299	44	19	591	80	32
AMFS	Mark Jones	NC	299	33	16	286	23	5	585	56	21
AMFS	Christopher Dees	FL	294	28	13	288	30	12	582	58	25
AMFS	Ronald Smith	KY	287	22	8	282	19	6	569	41	14
AMFS	Alex Clarke	NC	287	19	4	282	15	6	569	34	10
AMFS	Stephen Mammoser	GA	286	23	7	281	19	6	567	42	13
AMFS	Oliver Austin	FL	283	16	8	272	16	9	555	32	17
AMFS	Phil Graves	FL	275	16	10	280	15	7	555	31	18

AMFSL	Densel Landrum	FL	284	18 286	23 570	41	
AMFSL	Mark Christopher	KY	289	23	12	272	14	8	561	37	20
AMFSL	Sam Stewart	SC	259	18	4	253	11	2	512	29	6

AMFSLR/L	Phillip Baldowski	GA	277	19	12	273	18	8	550	37	20

AMTRAD	Robert Larkin	KY	216	6	4	228	4	1	444	10	5
AMTRAD	Garrie Miller	KY	195	4	2	208	7	4	403	11	6

CFFS	Ansleigh Wilk	GA	299	33	12	300	47	26	599	80	38
CFFS	Cierra Sutton	NC	284	15	6	287	22	8	571	37	14

CMFS	Stephen Massey	KY	299	47	25	300	57	37	599	104	62
CMFS	Austin Hutchens	NC	287	33	16	299	40	26	586	73	42
CMFS	Matthew Harding	FL	289	28	9	282	24	12	571	52	21
CMFS	Gavin Huff	GA	255	8	5	276	21	6	531	29	11
CMFS	Brandon Solki	GA	254	11	3	264	14	3	518	25	6
CMFS	Zeb Sweet	NC	257	10	3	253	6	1	510	16	4
CMFS	Drew Werner	KY	254	7	2	253	11	3	507	18	5
CMFS	Avery Breedlove	NC	222	5	2	242	11	8	464	16	10

CMFSLR/L	Allyn Fry 152	1	1	139	1	0	291	2	1

MSMBB	Frank Skvarek	FL	242	4 259	5 501	9	
MSMBB	Bob Worrell	FL	244	4 226	4 470	8	
MSMBB	Jerry Barr	KY	208	2	1	219	6	3	427	8	4

MSMFS	James Maze	TN	300	48	20	300	38	15	600	86	35
MSMFS	Kevin Bergenroth	FL	297	36	20	298	43	26	595	79	46
MSMFS	Myers Parrish	FL	297	43	24	296	28	10	593	71	34
MSMFS	Sherman Bailey	KY	296	40	18	296	44	16	592	84	34
MSMFS	Wallace Krull	FL	298	38	26	294	37	31	592	75	57
MSMFS	Teddy Lynn	SC	295	32	11	297	40	18	592	72	29
MSMFS	Tommy Doerr	KY	287	21	11	296	36	13	583	57	24
MSMFS	Bill Bishop	FL	269	16	6	274	16	11	543	32	17
MSMFS	Francis Steffens	FL	222	9	5	263	17	9	525	26	14

MSMFSL	Terry Wilson	FL	266	10	4	265	14	9	531	24	13

PMFS	Chance Beaubouef	Tn	300	60	53	300	60	57	600	120	110
PMFS	Kurtis Swift	KY	300	60	45	300	58	47	600	118	92
PMFS	James Malone	KY	300	57	43	300	58	41	600	115	84

SFFS	Linda Huff	GA	277	17	12	288	21	11	565	38	23
SFFS	Alice Parrish	FL	259	11	8	249	18	8	508	29	16

SFFSL	Robin Peterson	GA	260	13	0	265	10	0	525	23	0

SFFSLR/L	Angie Olds	FL	260	12 262	13 522	25	

SMBB	Lonnie Goodrich	KY	269	16	9	254	11	5	523	27	14
SMBB	Herb Adkins	KY	247	7	4	0	0	0	247	7	4

SMBHFS	Jerry Bush	KY	299	50	20	300	43	20	599	93	40
SMBHFS	Ernest Drowns	KY	299	41	14	299	44	17	598	85	31
SMBHFS	Tom Boots	GA	296	41	13	296	35	15	592	76	28
SMBHFS	Bobby Roe	KY	291	35	14	300	42	23	591	77	37
SMBHFS	Frank Smith	KY	295	35	14	296	38	16	591	73	30
SMBHFS	Roy Peters	FL	293	33	14	293	32	17	586	65	21
SMBHFS	Rick Sharp	FL	265	13	8	280	23	11	545	36	19
SMBHFS	Ken Dees	FL	275	18	10	263	15	6	538	33	16
SMBHFS	Pete Murphy	FL	247	13 258	10 505	29	
SMBHFS	Dan Ward	FL	296	39	22	Inc 296	39	22

SMBHFSL	Charles May	KY	297	37	18	274	32	18	571	69	36
SMBHFSL	Hermit Gann	FL	251	9	5	212	6 463	15	5

SMFS	Eddie Whobrey	KY	299	54	37	300	58	37	599	112	74
SMFS	John Sligh	FL	300	50	25	299	54	26	599	104	51
SMFS	Roger Hall	NC	300	51	29	299	49	33	599	100	62
SMFS	Bobby Roe	KY	300	41	21	298	43	17	598	84	38
SMFS	Tony Montgomery	KY	298	47	20	298	40	21	596	87	41
SMFS	Ralph Peck	FL	296	44	19	299	39	17	595	83	36
SMFS	Tom Rhodes	KY	300	54	27	294	47	26	594	101	53
SMFS	Richard Kilbride	FL	289	35	21	294	36	16	583	71	37
SMFS	Ken Smith	NC	295	31	12	288	22	53	583	53	65
SMFS	Gary Rogers	NC	265	18	7	290	30	10	555	48	17

SMFSL	Charles May	KY	299	40	24	299	45	16	598	85	40
SMFSL	Frank Mosser	KY	292	33	11	295	30	10	587	63	21
SMFSL	John Lackey	FL	287	26	11	284	23	14	571	49	25
SMFSL	Jim Brown	FL	282	23	13	286	19	7	568	42	20
SMFSL	Bill Millican	GA	273	18	7	272	17	5	545	35	12

SMFSLR/L	Roger Ammons	NC	274	13	5	272	7	5	546	20	10
SMFSLR/L	Jake Veit	GA	270	14	5	261	10	0	531	24	5
SMFSLR/L	Leonard Brunotte	FL	264	10	7	265	13	8	529	23	15

SMTrad	James Kimbrell	NC	204	2	2	221	5	2	425	7	4
SMTrad	Robert Painter	NC	139	2 INC 139	2	

YAFFS	Kailey Johnston 300	57	38	300	56	38	600	113	76
YAFFS	Jaclyn Kinder	KY	299	45	22	300	50	33	599	95	55
YAFFS	Tiffany Bostrom	KY	300	30	18	298	37	15	598	67	33
YAFFS	Courtney Sutton	NC	290	22	12	294	28	20	584	50	32
YAFFS	Jennifer Waters	KY	293	20	9	289	30	16	582	50	25

YAMFS	Zack Duren	KY	300	49	20	300	46	15	600	95	35
YAMFS	Aaron Groce	GA	300	51	32	295	47	27	595	98	59
YAMFS	Connor Voirin	FL	286	20	11	294	33	26	580	53	37
YAMFS	Paden Holman	GA	291	23	5	288	32	12	579	55	17

YAMFSLR/L	Chris Luman 287	25	15	294	25	12	581	50	27
YAMFSLR/L	Ryan Delaney	GA	197	2	0	183	4	3	380	6	3

YFFS	Kayla Dowell	KY	296	36	15	299	40	22	595	76	37
YFFS	Maddy Williford 256	15	9	263	11	6	519	26	15
YFFS	Taylor Rice	KY	263	12	6	206	9	3	469	21	9

YMFS	Jonathon Clark 300	51	31	300	56	28	600	107	59
YMFS	Mason Smith	NC	300	52	25	300	52	42	600	104	67
YMFS	Jared Givan	KY	300	53	33	300	47	20	600	100	53
YMFS	Levi Smith	KY	297	41	22	299	43	19	596	84	41
YMFS	Justin Hutchens	NC	292	30	15	288	30	14	580	60	29
YMFS	Doil Lawrence	TN	270	12	4	278	17	5	548	29	9
YMFS Raleigh Boots	GA	247	12	4	262	6	2	509	18	6
YMFS	Theodore Wilk	FL	247	6	4	253	10	7	500	16	10
YMFS	Reed Christopher	TN	252	13	8	246	7	1	498	20	9
YMFS	Clay Sweet	NC	133	2	1	145	1 278	3	1
YMFS	Ryan Richardson	KY	275	23	6	0	0	0	275	23	6


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Great shooting everyone. looks like the turn out in NC at the Archery Barn was pretty good...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

I will get these on the NCFAA web sight on Thu. Was already gone from my computer when I received them yesterday and won't be back on my system until Thu. AM.


----------

